# Are Orient Divers Any Good ?



## charvelj (Aug 1, 2010)

Are Orient divers any good ? Which is the best one in your opinion ?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

charvelj said:


> Are Orient divers any good ?


Apparently so:





 .... But it's deemed women's work. :skirt:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

charvelj said:


> Are Orient divers any good ? Which is the best one in your opinion ?


Do you mean are they good watches or are they good diver`s watches?

I don`t swim but I do own these five Orient Divers...

*CEM65006D (aka the`Mako` cal. 469 21 Jewels.*










* CER1A001B0 cal.46D 21 Jewels.*










*CER1A002W0 cal.46D 21 Jewels*










*CEX4001DO (aka the `Beast`) cal. 46G41 21 Jewels*










* CEX4001DO (aka the `Beast`) cal. 46G41 21 Jewels*










All are very well made & reliable, the lume on the `Beasts` isn`t brilliant but is excellent on the other three. I obviously can`t comment on their suitablity as divers watches but can see no reason why they shouldn`t be ok.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

charvelj said:


> Which is the best one in your opinion ?


The ones they built in the late 1980's using Seiko 7A38 quartz movements, naturally. :wub:

A.k.a. Orient J39's. See this thread further down this section: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=52124


----------



## charvelj (Aug 1, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> charvelj said:
> 
> 
> > Are Orient divers any good ? Which is the best one in your opinion ?
> ...


I meant 'are they good watches...... ' I'm watching one in the sales forum, but unfortunately I can't buy it yet as I am not allowed to reply to the post. Is there any way I can contact the seller to make the purchase ?


----------



## charvelj (Aug 1, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> charvelj said:
> 
> 
> > Are Orient divers any good ?
> ...


That was very funny lol...


----------



## charvelj (Aug 1, 2010)

I am very new at this. I would like to start a watch collection and very much like the style of the Orient range.

Which would you consider to be the best one out of the Orient range ?

What is the difference between Orient and Orient Star ?


----------



## SIB (Sep 9, 2007)

I had the 300m diver and the 200m "Air Diver" and they were both excellent watches (although i never dived with them!!). Fit and finish were excellent and timekeeping was well within COSC standards


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> charvelj said:
> 
> 
> > Are Orient divers any good ? Which is the best one in your opinion ?
> ...


those orient beasts are the dogs b-l-x (superb pix by the way) but r they in fact a diver? they r catagorised by some dealers as M FORCE curious! crying shame they stoped making them, Destined to become a Jap classic perhaps? I`ll never flog either of mine,even though they r both red!


----------



## charvelj (Aug 1, 2010)

jezz59 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > charvelj said:
> ...


Just what I wanted to hear.

Where is the best place to purchase one of these babies ?

Thanks guys....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

charvelj said:


> jezz59 said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Afaik the `Beasts` have been out of production for some time but there is a reliable UK based seller who lists the Red one, do a google for Orient Watches UK & check out under `M` Force :wink2:


----------



## charvelj (Aug 1, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> [
> 
> Afaik the `Beasts` have been out of production for some time but there is a reliable UK based seller who lists the Red one, do a google for Orient Watches UK & check out under `M` Force :wink2:


Thanks..........


----------



## miggs (Aug 19, 2010)

nice watches did all orient use seiko movements then??


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

miggs said:


> nice watches did all orient use seiko movements then??


Some of the Orient promotional blurbs pride the marque on using "in-house movements." Haven't cracked the case to look at mine.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

David Spalding said:


> miggs said:
> 
> 
> > nice watches did all orient use seiko movements then??
> ...


As far as I`m aware Orient do (with the possible exception of their quartz models) use in-house movements , this site may be of interest Orient Watch Movements


----------

